# Success Stories...



## BarBella

I was wondering if there are any ladies on here that have a success story?

More specifically if there any endomorphs that have gone against their natural body type to get the phsyique they've always wanted?

It's partly for educational purporses and also because they're a great motivation, if you're able to breifly describe the type of training you were doing, diet and if you had any 'help' I'd love to hear them


----------



## Tabbyh

http://www.purelifts.com/tabbys-amazing-pcos-transformation/

This is my story, it's about 2 years old now, i've added a lot more mass.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Tabbyh said:


> http://www.purelifts.com/tabbys-amazing-pcos-transformation/
> 
> This is my story, it's about 2 years old now, i've added a lot more mass.


Do you always train in stilletto's with your gash out?


----------



## Bora

Tabbyh said:


> http://www.purelifts.com/tabbys-amazing-pcos-transformation/
> 
> This is my story, it's about 2 years old now, i've added a lot more mass.


im interested to see how far along youve came in the 2 years, any recent pics


----------



## Fatstuff

Ben_Dover said:


> Do you always train in stilletto's with your gash out?


If you have a flexibility issue, its always good to raise your heels slightly when squatting.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Fatstuff said:


> If you have a flexibility issue, its always good to raise your heels slightly when squatting.


And the thong?


----------



## Fatstuff

Ben_Dover said:


> And the thong?


Unrestricted movement


----------



## Fatstuff

Tabbyh said:


> http://www.purelifts.com/tabbys-amazing-pcos-transformation/
> 
> This is my story, it's about 2 years old now, i've added a lot more mass.


Did u dig this out of the 2 month old thread pile just to show ur story?

Curious why u didnt just start ur own thread, seems a bit odd.


----------



## dat breh

hi i have been a silent reader to the forum, im currently overweight but working on cutting down, i would be interested in success stories to keep me motivated


----------



## Queenie

I may have a success story one day... But at the moment I'm too fat, don't look like I've lifted a weight, ugly and rubbish in bed according to some


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> I may have a success story one day... But at the moment I'm too fat, don't look like I've lifted a weight, ugly and rubbish in bed according to some


What?? ooh tell me more

I didnt think u were rubbish in bed :rolleye:

Joke ppl ^^^

Seriously though... tell me more..............


----------



## Fatstuff

dat breh said:


> hi i have been a silent reader to the forum, im currently overweight but working on cutting down, i would be interested in success stories to keep me motivated


Train in high heels and wear limited clothing seems to be the method of choice in this thread, may i point u to a more suitable one, if ur interested just ive us a shout. And welcome to ukm


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> What?? ooh tell me more
> 
> I didnt think u were rubbish in bed :rolleye:
> 
> Joke ppl ^^^
> 
> Seriously though... tell me more..............


Haha.. awww... I couldn't possibly without upsetting someone. I'm too considerate sometimes!


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> Haha.. awww... I couldn't possibly without upsetting someone. I'm too considerate sometimes!


Your so cryptic!!

Sounds like they weren't considerate of ur feelings?


----------



## dat breh

Fatstuff said:


> Train in high heels and wear limited clothing seems to be the method of choice in this thread, may i point u to a more suitable one, if ur interested just ive us a shout. And welcome to ukm


thank you for the but i have just realised i posted in someones section, can i get this moved to my own please?

hahaha as for clothing i think i wil stick to joggers and an old t shirt


----------



## Queenie

Fatstuff said:


> Your so cryptic!!
> 
> Sounds like they weren't considerate of ur feelings?


Well... they took offense to something I (and others on here) had said, but then singled me out... and the above was just a fraction of what was said to me.

Added my other half on FB and everything lol. Very odd.


----------



## Fatstuff

dat breh said:


> thank you for the but i have just realised i posted in someones section, can i get this moved to my own please?
> 
> hahaha as for clothing i think i wil stick to joggers and an old t shirt


Just start a fresh thread m8, your comment on here will be overlooked anyway. No need to move it lol.


----------



## Fatstuff

RXQueenie said:


> Well... they took offense to something I (and others on here) had said, but then singled me out... and the above was just a fraction of what was said to me.
> 
> Added my other half on FB and everything lol. Very odd.


Wow!! Is it that bird in the heels ^^


----------



## man_dem03

Tabbyh said:


> http://www.purelifts.com/tabbys-amazing-pcos-transformation/
> 
> This is my story, it's about 2 years old now, i've added a lot more mass.


Them transgender gains


----------



## Ballin

When I did my Men's Health piece I kept my kit on....perhaps I should have stripped off :no:


----------



## Ballin

man_dem03 said:


> Them transgender gains


 :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Ballin said:


> When I did my Men's Health piece I kept my kit on....perhaps I should have stripped off :no:


U still going on about that?? Lol


----------



## Ballin

Fatstuff said:


> U still going on about that?? Lol


Come on man the chicks dig it & I am trying to get sponsorship and rep offers in.

Call me people.


----------



## BigTrev

Tabbyh said:


> http://www.purelifts.com/tabbys-amazing-pcos-transformation/
> 
> This is my story, it's about 2 years old now, i've added a lot more mass.


You should give the 60 minute makeover team a shout also to see if they can do anything with the surroundings.

Be careful dumps are dangerous.


----------



## BigTrev

RXQueenie said:


> I may have a success story one day... But at the moment I'm too fat, don't look like I've lifted a weight, ugly and rubbish in bed according to some


Geez how to hell are you to fat sure only have to look at your journal to see you have a figure that many wish.

And who said your ugly Stevie wonder?

Sorry cant comment about the bed bit DAMN IT


----------



## Queenie

BigTrev said:


> Geez how to hell are you to fat sure only have to look at your journal to see you have a figure that many wish.
> 
> And who said your ugly Stevie wonder?
> 
> Sorry cant comment about the bed bit DAMN IT


That's what they said!

I may be ugly to many, but someone thinks I'm beautiful and that is OK by me.


----------



## BigTrev

RXQueenie said:


> That's what they said!
> 
> I may be ugly to many, but someone thinks I'm beautiful and that is OK by me.


Believe me your far from ugly to any as I have heard many say how good looking both figure and looks you have so that's just rubbish.

Only have to look at your journal to see that.


----------



## Twisted

I think you post up your bedroom shots Queenie bet you look very "tidy".


----------



## MRSTRONG

RXQueenie said:


> I may have a success story one day... But at the moment I'm too fat, don't look like I've lifted a weight, ugly and rubbish in bed according to some


who told you that ?

your pretty good a blowies :rolleye:


----------



## Huntingground

@RXQueenie, stop looking for compliments 

We all think you are fit :whistling:


----------



## Raw meat 1984

RXQueenie said:


> That's what they said!
> 
> I may be ugly to many, but *someone thinks I'm beautiful* and that is OK by me.


MAKE THAT TWO PEOPLE! i think you are delightfully gorgeous. there will always be people that want to hate on others all bar themselves... I think you know you have nothing to worry about.

I doubt you are rubbish in bed either - thats maybe just 1 man's opinion and who is he... the master of sex and technique?!? Most men who appreciate just the chance to get to know you let alone sleep with you, those men (most men) would think you were amazing im sure, simply cos they were the lucky one to have that chance that most men wouldnt get!


----------



## Queenie

Twisted said:


> I think you post up your bedroom shots Queenie bet you look very "tidy".


Not a chance!



ewen said:


> who told you that ?
> 
> your pretty good a blowies :rolleye:


As above.... I can't reveal such information in public as may upset them!



Huntingground said:


> @RXQueenie, stop looking for compliments
> 
> We all think you are fit :whistling:


  Aw thanks dude. (i really wasnt fishing for compliments though)


----------



## Raw meat 1984

ewen said:


> who told you that ?
> 
> your pretty good a blowies :rolleye:


nopicnoblowie


----------



## Queenie

Raw meat 1984 said:


> MAKE THAT TWO PEOPLE! i think you are delightfully gorgeous. there will always be people that want to hate on others all bar themselves... I think you know you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> I doubt you are rubbish in bed either - thats maybe just 1 man's opinion and who is he... the master of sex and technique?!? Most men who appreciate just the chance to get to know you let alone sleep with you, those men (most men) would think you were amazing im sure, simply cos they were the lucky one to have that chance that most men wouldnt get!


Lol it was a girl that said it, not a man


----------



## Raw meat 1984

RXQueenie said:


> Lol it was a girl that said it, not a man


OHHHHHH you slept with a girl


----------



## 2004mark

Raw meat 1984 said:


> MAKE THAT TWO PEOPLE! i think you are delightfully gorgeous. there will always be people that want to hate on others all bar themselves... I think you know you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> I doubt you are rubbish in bed either - thats maybe just 1 man's opinion and who is he... the master of sex and technique?!? Most men who appreciate just the chance to get to know you let alone sleep with you, those men (most men) would think you were amazing im sure, simply cos they were the lucky one to have that chance that most men wouldnt get!


Do you mind... some of us are trying to eat lunch :lol:


----------



## Queenie

Raw meat 1984 said:


> OHHHHHH you slept with a girl


No?!? That was just an insult she threw at me.


----------



## MRSTRONG

RXQueenie said:


> Lol it was a girl that said it, not a man


it`s normally the insecure ones that say things like that .


----------



## Raw meat 1984

2004mark said:


> Do you mind... some of us are trying to eat cock :lol:


----------



## Raw meat 1984

RXQueenie said:


> No?!? That was just an insult she threw at me.


HA! doesnt that say it all. the green eye'd monster is here somewhere. forget it..... She probably wants to sleep with you!


----------



## Smitch

Can see all the attention seekers jumping on this thread.


----------



## man_dem03

Smitch said:


> Can see all the attention seekers jumping on this thread.


and all the fluffers


----------



## Tabbyh

Everyone pretty much ruined the original posters points here. I was hoping people would post their stories and inspire her. instead RXQueenie and a few other weirdo's have ruined the post it's a shame really. I've posted on several threads now and the same people jump in because I posted a photo they found was too revealing. I didn't think anyone on a bodybuilding forum would care evidently was wrong.

It's funny because i've done talks for weight loss and know how "Bodybuilders" Do the same yet this forum has been full of "Bullying" and it's laughable. Some of you have great bodies, but like the ones who sent me insults who just happen to be on RXQueenie friends which i'm sure is just coincidence. All promote bullying on this forum?

Anyway No more insults let's see it get back to the original point does any other Women have some good success stories? A girl I knew but I can't find her page went from 60lbs, to being a VERY big and muscular girl. Probably Far too big for most guys/girls on here but I thought she did fantastic to beat her eating disorder and change her life stories like that are inspirational.


----------



## Raw meat 1984

Tabbyh said:


> Everyone pretty much ruined the original posters points here. I was hoping people would post their stories and inspire her. instead RXQueenie and a few other weirdo's have ruined the post it's a shame really. I've posted on several threads now and the same people jump in because I posted a photo they found was too revealing. I didn't think anyone on a bodybuilding forum would care evidently was wrong.
> 
> It's funny because i've done talks for weight loss and know how "Bodybuilders" Do the same yet this forum has been full of "Bullying" and it's laughable. Some of you have great bodies, but like the ones who sent me insults who just happen to be on RXQueenie friends which i'm sure is just coincidence. All promote bullying on this forum?
> 
> Anyway No more insults let's see it get back to the original point does any other Women have some good success stories? A girl I knew but I can't find her page went from 60lbs, to being a VERY big and muscular girl. Probably Far too big for most guys/girls on here but I thought she did fantastic to beat her eating disorder and change her life stories like that are inspirational.


sorry mum


----------



## Queenie

Tabbyh said:


> Everyone pretty much ruined the original posters points here. I was hoping people would post their stories and inspire her. instead RXQueenie and a few other weirdo's have ruined the post it's a shame really. I've posted on several threads now and the same people jump in because I posted a photo they found was too revealing. I didn't think anyone on a bodybuilding forum would care evidently was wrong.
> 
> It's funny because i've done talks for weight loss and know how "Bodybuilders" Do the same yet this forum has been full of "Bullying" and it's laughable. Some of you have great bodies, but like the ones who sent me insults who just happen to be on RXQueenie friends which i'm sure is just coincidence. All promote bullying on this forum?
> 
> Anyway No more insults let's see it get back to the original point does any other Women have some good success stories? A girl I knew but I can't find her page went from 60lbs, to being a VERY big and muscular girl. Probably Far too big for most guys/girls on here but I thought she did fantastic to beat her eating disorder and change her life stories like that are inspirational.


Sorry.... could u please just point me to where I insulted u? Or are u just singling me out again?


----------



## Raw meat 1984

Tabbyh said:


> Everyone pretty much ruined the original posters points here. I was hoping people would post their stories and inspire her. instead RXQueenie and a few other weirdo's have ruined the post it's a shame really. I've posted on several threads now and the same people jump in because I posted a photo they found was too revealing. I didn't think anyone on a bodybuilding forum would care evidently was wrong.
> 
> It's funny because i've done talks for weight loss and know how "Bodybuilders" Do the same yet this forum has been full of "Bullying" and it's laughable. Some of you have great bodies, but like the ones who sent me insults who just happen to be on RXQueenie friends which i'm sure is just coincidence. All promote bullying on this forum?
> 
> Anyway No more insults let's see it get back to the original point does any other Women have some good success stories? A girl I knew but I can't find her page went from 60lbs, to being a VERY big and muscular girl. Probably Far too big for most guys/girls on here but I thought she did fantastic to beat her eating disorder and change her life stories like that are inspirational.


do you have a profile pic Tabbyh?


----------



## DiggyV

don't start this again.

Gentle warning.


----------



## Tabbyh

I'm a noob on this forum unsure how to set a profile pic, will work it out in a minute Just changed phones still playing around with it


----------



## Raw meat 1984

DiggyV said:


> don't start this again.
> 
> Gentle warning.


who is this directed at please??


----------



## Ballin

Touch gloves....


----------



## marknorthumbria

Smitch said:


> Can see all the attention seekers jumping on this thread.












IN


----------



## Raw meat 1984

RXQueenie said:


> Probably me. Although I'm not the one threatening people via pm.


Expose these people. let it be known.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Tabbyh said:


> Everyone pretty much ruined the original posters points here. I was hoping people would post their stories and inspire her. instead RXQueenie and a few other weirdo's have ruined the post it's a shame really. I've posted on several threads now and the same people jump in because I posted a photo they found was too revealing. I didn't think anyone on a bodybuilding forum would care evidently was wrong.
> 
> It's funny because i've done talks for weight loss and know how "Bodybuilders" Do the same yet this forum has been full of "Bullying" and it's laughable. Some of you have great bodies, but like the ones who sent me insults who just happen to be on RXQueenie friends which i'm sure is just coincidence. All promote bullying on this forum?
> 
> Anyway No more insults let's see it get back to the original point does any other Women have some good success stories? A girl I knew but I can't find her page went from 60lbs, to being a VERY big and muscular girl. Probably Far too big for most guys/girls on here but I thought she did fantastic to beat her eating disorder and change her life stories like that are inspirational.


Why the dig at queenie ?


----------



## Ballin

Use this one...


----------



## 2004mark

Tabbyh said:


> Everyone pretty much ruined the original posters points here. I was hoping people would post their stories and inspire her..


You do realise you bumped a 3 month old post right?


----------



## RACK

Ex was a bit of a laddette, 10 months hard work got her a top 6 finish in her first show..... I trained her and she did better than me haha


----------



## Tabbyh

Better than starting a new one when I wanted to see similar results posted.


----------



## Queenie

RACK said:


> Ex was a bit of a laddette, 10 months hard work got her a top 6 finish in her first show..... I trained her and she did better than me haha


Gem (was that her name?) - Looked awesome on stage  She did so well.


----------



## Tabbyh

That girl DID fantastic in just 10 months too??


----------



## Raw meat 1984

RACK said:


> Ex was a bit of a laddette, 10 months hard work got her a top 6 finish in her first show..... I trained her and she did better than me haha


Fairplay to ya, No wonder you let her peg you!!


----------



## RACK

@RXQueenie yep that's Gem, haven't got any more pics of her on stage but she did unreal.

@Tabbyh she showed pure dedication, first few months I got her eating right and then I mentioned a comp. She just stepped it up a gear and totally kicked ass. She still trains hard now and has done a couple more comps since.


----------



## RACK

Raw meat 1984 said:


> Fairplay to ya, No wonder you let her peg you!!


Different ex mate


----------



## Queenie

10 months (Jan - oct this year)

Sorry about the remaining fat and ugliness


----------



## DiggyV

Raw meat 1984 said:


> who is this directed at please??


 @RXQueenie and @Tabbyh.

This is being dealt with offline, and doesn't need to be escalated in threads again. If you don't get on put each other on 'ignore'.


----------



## Tabbyh

You did a good job!. Can I ask if you used any fat burners or anything during it or was it all natural, just eating right whey protein etc?


----------



## Tabbyh

RACK said:


> @RXQueenie yep that's Gem, haven't got any more pics of her on stage but she did unreal.
> 
> @Tabbyh she showed pure dedication, first few months I got her eating right and then I mentioned a comp. She just stepped it up a gear and totally kicked ass. She still trains hard now and has done a couple more comps since.


Yeah honestly she looks great


----------



## 2004mark

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 142615
> 
> 
> 10 months (Jan - oct this year)
> 
> Sorry about the remaining fat and ugliness


Bedroom's far too tidy :lol:


----------



## RACK

Tabbyh said:


> You did a good job!. Can I ask if you used any fat burners or anything during it or was it all natural, just eating right whey protein etc?


A few fat burners were used, think it was some Sci-tek ones or something, but that was all, She didn't really like them so only used them for a week or 2


----------



## bigWull

DiggyV said:


> @RXQueenie and @Tabbyh.
> 
> *This is being dealt with offline*, and doesn't need to be escalated in threads again. If you don't get on put each other on 'ignore'.


offline?! time for the kneecaps to take some damage is it


----------



## Ballin

Queenie got banned??? :confused1:


----------



## MunchieBites

Ballin said:


> Queenie got banned??? :confused1:


??????

I've been away too long what the Jeff is happening?


----------



## Goosh

MunchieBites said:


> ??????
> 
> I've been away too long what the Jeff is happening?


I come back and Queenie is banned. Da fuq? Oldschool members being culled left right and centre all because she disagreed with someone else on here

Slowly turning into this:


----------



## MunchieBites

Goosh said:


> I come back and Queenie is banned. Da fuq? Oldschool members being culled left right and centre all because she disagreed with someone else on here
> 
> Slowly turning into this:


Queenie was literally one of the best females on here for great no nonsense advice

I miss her side boobs too, they were awesome


----------



## Smitch

Ballin said:


> Queenie got banned??? :confused1:


I'm sure the forum will survive.


----------



## Freeby0

uh oh :lol:


----------



## paullen

Damn I always stay out of these kinda threads, people always clash, but banning long term members killed our local car forum.

From a completely neutral point of view, it does feel like the ban button comes out a lot on here.


----------



## Ben_Dover

paullen said:


> Damn I always stay out of these kinda threads, people always clash, but banning long term members killed our local car forum.
> 
> From a completely neutral point of view, it does feel like the ban button comes out a lot on here.


Its called a hammer mate, not a button


----------



## MunchieBites

Ben_Dover said:


> Its called a hammer mate, not a button


i dunno ban button sounds very cute


----------



## Mogy

Smitch said:


> I'm sure the forum will survive.


Are you always such a miserable b*astard?


----------



## Smitch

Mogy said:


> Are you always such a miserable b*astard?


Just a realist!


----------



## Ballin

Just seen this bumped.

Queenie is a fantastic asset to the board with all the advice she gives to all the newbies, esp the female ones.

Banning her is dumb over a small arguement with somebody nobody has even seen before. People have got away with far more and not banned. Itchy fingers perphaps, but I hope she is back soon.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Queenie is banned? what's wrong with this place..? What did I miss?? Bring back @RXQueenie!!!


----------



## Suprakill4

bigchickenlover said:


> Queenie is banned? what's wrong with this place..? What did I miss?? Bring back @RXQueenie!!!


I'm not sure quoting her is gonna do much lol.

Hopefully she will be back soon and it's just a temporary ban.


----------



## Ballin

@RXQueenie I command you return to this board :lol:


----------



## Ballin

It worked she is back!


----------



## Fergie1979

paullen said:


> Damn I always stay out of these kinda threads, people always clash, but banning long term members killed our local car forum.
> 
> From a completely neutral point of view, it does feel like the ban button comes out a lot on here.


Ive not seen anything ban worthy on this thread!!!!


----------



## Queenie

Ballin said:


> Just seen this bumped.
> 
> Queenie is a fantastic asset to the board with all the advice she gives to all the newbies, esp the female ones.
> 
> Banning her is dumb over a small arguement with somebody nobody has even seen before. People have got away with far more and not banned. Itchy fingers perphaps, but I hope she is back soon.


Such kind words - thank u x



bigchickenlover said:


> Queenie is banned? what's wrong with this place..? What did I miss?? Bring back @RXQueenie!!!


Back 



Suprakill4 said:


> I'm not sure quoting her is gonna do much lol.
> 
> Hopefully she will be back soon and it's just a temporary ban.


It was a magic quote! 



Fergie1979 said:


> Ive not seen anything ban worthy on this thread!!!!


Because the threats and abuse I received was via pm.


----------



## Ballin

RXQueenie said:


> Such kind words - thank u x
> 
> Back
> 
> It was a magic quote!
> 
> Because the threats and abuse I received was via pm.


It's cool just send the money in used notes yea!!


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Such kind words - thank u x
> 
> Back
> 
> It was a magic quote!
> 
> Because the threats and abuse I received was via pm.


Welcome back. Missed having someone to appreciate my legs! Lol.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> Welcome back. Missed having someone to appreciate my legs! Lol.


Well I hope you've posted some new ones in your journal! Checking now lol


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Well I hope you've posted some new ones in your journal! Checking now lol


My journal is gone for a while.


----------



## Queenie

Suprakill4 said:


> My journal is gone for a while.


Lol I just went to pm u but can't.... get my number from Will and tell me why?


----------



## Suprakill4

RXQueenie said:


> Lol I just went to pm u but can't.... get my number from Will and tell me why?


Have messaged Will.


----------



## MunchieBites

RXQueenie said:


> Such kind words - thank u x
> 
> Back
> 
> It was a magic quote!
> 
> Because the threats and abuse I received was via pm.


I'm so pleased you are back


----------



## Queenie

MunchieBites said:


> I'm so pleased you are back


Boob buddies x


----------



## BruceT

@YummyMummy would fit in here, great transformation.

Surprised there aren't more. Maybe due to journals/own threads?


----------

